
Inferring the mammal tree (2019) - dadt
http://vertlife.org/data/mammals/
======
JoeAltmaier
Very educational!

My takeaway: while primates have done very well (lots of branching; lots of
species), Wow Rats! Such detailed diversity!

------
adamc
Fascinating, but a little hard to use.

